# Is Costco the best place to buy disney tickets?



## momeason (Nov 3, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy Disney tickets. We are heading to Orlando on Thursday. My hubby has decided he wants to go to Disney during the week. (Last year we went to Universal and decided we were so over the Amusement park scene...I cannot seem to convince him we don't not want to do this)
Anyway we will be in Albuquerque tonight and heading east.
I seem to remember you need to buy the tickets elsewhere...not in Orlando.
Anyway, I hope someone knows the scoop and will share. 

Also, what are the coolest adult things at Disney now? We have not been for over 20 years.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 3, 2013)

Discovery Cove is a great day for adults as well as families. I didn't do the dolphin encounter but enjoyed the day which includes breakfast/lunch, drinks, snorkeling, lazy river and my favorite, the bird aviary where birds land on you (including your head!). 

I'd recommend undercovertourist.com for discounted park tickets. I had mine shipped but you can also pick up your order in Orlando.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 3, 2013)

I also endorse undercovertourist.com
But if your adverse to net-ordering, you might also check with AAA... they also have tickets to dinner-shows.

You might also check out mousesavers.com for more information.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 3, 2013)

We recently got back from Disney.  We went to see La Nouba, the Cirque du Soleil show at Downtown Disney.  It was fantastic!  We are longtime Cirque fans and think this is one of the best shows we've seen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2013)

Discount Disney tickets really don't exist. You can get some discounts at places like Undercover Tourist, but the discounts are small. And forget about getting a discount on single day or even two day tickets. The biggest bang for the buck is the multi day tickets, 7 or more days.

I also don't think Costco sells Disney tickets. They do have Universal ones though.


----------



## isisdave (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the only real discount on Disney is through military recreation offices, and even then it isn't much.


----------



## TSPam (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
Our friends decided to just buy at the gate. The discounts were only about $20 with undercover tourist. After the 3rd day each extra day is only $10 plus tax.

We have annual passes since we are here for 15 weeks and we LOVE Disney, especially the food and wine events at Epcot and then the Holiday events.

Looking forward to meeting you later this week.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 4, 2013)

Another way to save: become Florida residents! My wife and I live outside Orlando, which means we get the "Florida Resident Annual Pass", which is a bargain if you go more than 5 times. The "Florida Resident Seasonal Pass" is also a savings, but it has several blackout periods, and does not include parking.

Technically, claiming Florida residency is pretty easy: live in Florida for at least 26 weeks per year. A LOT of New England retirees do that, they live here for 27 weeks through the winter, then live in New England for the other 25 weeks. Since they are Florida residents, they don't pay state income taxes, they most likely own the Florida winter home (so they pay lower property taxes) and rent the New England summer home, their automobile(s) is/are registered in Florida and pay less taxes per year, and they can keep their Florida-based Medicare plans (focus on health in Florida, use mail-order prescriptions and ER in New England).

In the end, the discounts are small for tourists (which are the theme parks' "cash cow"), but they are bigger for residents - assuming they go several times per year. If a Florida resident buys the Annual Pass, they basically paid for 5 visits ($95/day is the current ticket-window price), and the rest are free. For non-residents, it's $609, or paying for 6 visits and the rest are free. Both INCLUDE parking. On the other hand, if a non-resident is planning on visiting Walt Disney World for MORE THAN 6 times in a year, it would be worth it.

TS


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 12, 2013)

Undercovertourist or AAA but as a pp said - not much of a discount.  Of course the more people, the discount does add up.


----------



## momeason (Nov 12, 2013)

We decided not to go to go for a multi day pass. I wanted to use this week to relax and transition back to real life. We go home tomorrow after a 9 week trip. We left home on September 12 and will have a bunch of catching up to do when we arrive home and prepare for Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Pam suggested going to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party last night. It was a great idea. We paid about $70 each and had $8 hours in the Magic Kingdom. You can only purchase tickets from  Disney. We were allowed to enter the park at 4pm and stay until midnight. Tickets are only sold to 20% of park capacity so crowds are low and ride lines are short. 

It was just enough Disney for us this trip.

Thanks for the tip Pam!


----------

